# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Официальные комментарии VirusInfo об Enthusiast Internet Award

## NickGolovko

*Официальные комментарии VirusInfo об участии в премии Enthusiast Internet Award*

VirusInfo, известный антивирусный портал русского сектора Интернета, член Альянса профессионалов в области анализа безопасности (ASAP), публикует официальные комментарии, касающиеся участия проекта в конкурсе на премию Enthusiast Internet Award, объявленную компанией Gameland.

*Позиция администрации проекта по отношению к организации конкурса*

VirusInfo считает необходимым заявить о множественных организационных недоработках, сопровождавших все публичные этапы соревнований. 

Определенный функционал сайта http://www.eaward.ru явным образом писался программистами непосредственно в процессе второго этапа соревнований, при этом тестирование данного функционала перед запуском не осуществлялось. Подобные действия создавали впечатление, что сайт создается на ходу по небезызвестному принципу "тяп-ляп", широко применяемому в самых различных формах деятельности в России. VirusInfo рекомендует организаторам конкурса готовить сайт и тестировать его заранее, во избежание ущерба для собственной репутации.

Форма организации голосования по пятибалльной шкале использовала примитивный метод подсчета среднего арифметического суммы полученных оценок, что приравнивало сайт с одним голосом к сайтам с несколькими десятками или сотнями голосов. Организация голосования допускала множественные накрутки рейтингов и занижение оценок конкурирующим проектам. Широко использовались автоматизированные системы выставления оценок, благодаря которым сайты имели возможность совершать неправдоподобно резкие скачки до двух баллов в час. За обладание местом в первой тройке разворачивалась настоящая война, сопровождавшаяся падениями сайтов на 0,5 и более балла; подобные изменения рейтингов безусловно недостижимы честным голосованием, т.к. одна положительная или отрицательная оценка меняла рейтинг на несколько десятитысячных балла. VirusInfo рекомендует организаторам конкурса озаботиться защитой от ботов (возможно, перенять опыт народного голосования Премии Рунета), увеличить срок бана IP, а также использовать при расчете рейтинга комбинированные расчеты не только средней оценки, но и количества отданных голосов. Это не предотвратит попыток накрутки, но избавит конкурсантов от попыток занижения чужих рейтингов.

В обход общепринятой практики голосование осуществлялось по динамическому, а не по статическому списку. В соответствии со стандартом голосование может быть открыто только после того, как сбор работ завершен. На конкурсе же голосование и добавление работ проходили синхронно; в сочетании с заявленными выше организационными ошибками свежезарегистрированный сайт мог посредством одной оценки "5", выставленной его же автором, возглавить первую десятку (Top 10). VirusInfo рекомендует организаторам конкурса начинать этап народного голосования после завершения приема работ.

Организационный комитет оказался не в состоянии уложиться в заранее определенные сроки, затягивая публикацию краткого списка кандидатов на несколько дней. Имеет место нарушение заявленного регламента, гласящее, что краткий список должен состоять из трех работ претендентов на победу, либо регламент сформулирован некорректно. VirusInfo рекомендует организаторам конкурса четче следить за соблюдением заявленных ими же положений и формулировать их, избегая многозначности толкования.

*Позиция администрации по отношению к результатам второго этапа конкурса*

VirusInfo находит нужным заявить, что организаторы конкурса под давлением обвинений в предвзятости и попустительстве накруткам рейтингов углубились в противолежащую крайность, "принципиально" не включив в краткий список большинство сайтов из первой десятки в каждой категории. Результаты второго этапа в категории Цифровые технологии выглядят, в частности, так, как если бы сайты с рейтингом выше 3.50 однозначно признавались нечестно голосовавшими и исключались из списка. VirusInfo допускает, что одним из критериев при отборе была "не-раскрученность" того или иного проекта, т.к. в кратком списке не отражены известные большинству пользователей Интернета сайты - к примерy, OSZone или bash.org.ru. VirusInfo не оспаривает сделанный жюри выбор, но призывает к исправлению организационных ошибок и отсутствию стремления к демонстрации собственной непредвзятости со стороны жюри, выразившегося во включении в краткий список преимущественно малоизвестных сайтов.

*Заключение* 

VirusInfo считает организацию конкурса удовлетворительной для первого опыта проведения масштабного соревнования на денежный приз и выражает надежду, что указанные в статье ошибки будут успешно нейтрализованы при проведении следующих конкурсов на премию Enthusiast Internet Award. 

VirusInfo согласен с мнением жюри о составе краткого списка, хотя считает необходимым подчеркнуть, что высокая оценка и известность проектов не являются однозначными свидетельствами искусственного завышения оценок и отсутствия необходимости вручения им премии соответственно.

*VirusInfo искренне благодарит всех участников и гостей проекта, поддерживавших его на втором этапе соревнований. Ваши голоса не пропали даром; они помогли нам добиться высокого результата и попасть в первую десятку своей категории. Спасибо вам; с Новым годом и удачного вам отдыха на выходных.*

Координатор проекта VirusInfo 
Николай Головко.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Кстати, из нашей под-категории ("компьютерная безопасность" ) никого  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

Я бы сказал что это была полная чушь, а не конкурс.

----------


## Surfer

У них ещё голосовалка без включённого JS не работала =))

----------


## pig

Хуже - там надо было ActiveX разрешить. AJAX, растудыть...

----------


## Newgalaxy

Ребят, я к вам с Новой Галактики и прошу присоединиться к нашему обращению http://www.planeta.rambler.ru/commun.../32428809.html
Пусть они нам, дуракам недалёким, объяснят вот такой выбор.

Я понимаю в списке были бы вы и другие нормальные сайты, таким проиграть не стыдно но такой шорт лист это плевок всем нам в лицо. Они просто проигнорировали все нормальные проекты, даже я с другого сайта понимаю что вы уникальны и достойны приза но не eaward. Поэтому если сейчас все промолчат это будет означать что мы с этим согласны и ещё какие-нибудь сайты в будущем уже во втором конкурсе также обманут. Только вместе, всеми сайтами что достойны войти в этот шорт лист мы можем воздействовать на организаторов.

Также пишу сюда идею народного конкурса http://planeta.rambler.ru/community/.../32475337.html

----------

